# No radish wine recipes!!???



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

I think the home grown radish has so much flavor. Every year I grow mostly the French breakfast radish, a bit on the spicy side. Great fresh, and I also make a radish kraut that's darn good. Of course I had to search for a radish wine recipe. Zero zip zilch nada nothing! Not a mention anywhere, not even Keller. What gives?

Can anyone offer any insight?

Without admonitions and no available recipes I think I know where this is going.......


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Without admonitions and no available recipes I think I know where this is going.......


Yep, I did the coconut, now it’s your turn.


----------



## Jovimaple (Apr 28, 2022)

$5 says @BigDaveK makes up his own recipe.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Can anyone offer any insight?


With radish, it's not just bite -- there's bitterness. My dad grew black radish -- he peeled it, sliced it thin, and layered in a dish with salt. Let it rest 40 minutes and the bitterness is gone.

Depending on the bitterness of the radish, this treatment, followed by a good rinsing to eliminate the salt, might be helpful.

I'd use a mixture of radish varieties, including daikon.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 28, 2022)

We got some Japanese radish sparkling wine, but didn’t expect it to taste like this…


Daikon is one of the most well-known of the Japanese vegetables. Essentially an enormous radish, daikon are primarily used for pickling and seasoning, though you can find their leaves in some dishes as well. Although the kinds of radish known to Westerners tend to have a strong "bite" to them...




soranews24.com




I think winemaker_81 found the same link. 

Where is RiceGuy this morning? He'll have some suggestions.


----------



## crushday (Apr 28, 2022)

Let me work up a bottle for you...


----------



## crushday (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 28, 2022)

crushday said:


> View attachment 87654


Nice but where are the radishes?


----------



## crushday (Apr 28, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Nice but where are the radishes?


LOL! You're witnessing an epic fail. I read radishes but with only one cup of coffee so far, I envisioned Beet Wine for Dave's new project.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

Radish wine?


This weekend I'll be tearing out a large portion of my summer garden and planting my fall/winter items. I plant black spanish radishes and I'm wondering if I should plant a few more than usual to harvest and make into wine. These are the radish I plant.




www.winemakingtalk.com





unfortunately no recipe. Several negative nellies here a few years ago


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 28, 2022)

Beet is too standard I'm waiting for him to try the eggplant and sweetcorn blend.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 28, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I think winemaker_81 found the same link.


Nope, I didn't search before I posted. I have since then, and found zip. This is surprising, as I figured SOMEONE would have tried it. However, I did find this thread:



Jericurl said:


> I plant black spanish radishes and I'm wondering if I should plant a few more than usual to harvest and make into wine.


Jericurl, can you comment? Thanks!


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 28, 2022)

@FlamingoEmporium and I posted at the same time!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @FlamingoEmporium and I posted at the same time!


Great Minds…..


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

Sounds like a good pairing for salad night.


----------



## CortneyD (Apr 28, 2022)

I found that roasted radishes lose all their bitterness and are so delicious- the flavor is incredible, I'm wondering if doing a percentage of the radishes dry roasted (obviously no oil/salt/pepper) would help mellow out the bite and bring the actual flavor forward? 

I'm impatiently waiting for a recipe to test- I love how fast and easy radishes are to grow so I ought to get enough volume easy-peasy!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

CN1231332A - Radish wine and brewing process thereof - Google Patents


The formula of the radish wine contains radish juice, glutinous rice, lonicera flower and chrysanthemum flower in ratio of 120 : 100 : 1 : 2; said radish wine has 16-22 percent alcohol, sweetness of 0.8-1.2 g/100 ml, and total acidity less than 0.55g/100 ml. Its production method includes the...



patents.google.com





it’s patented


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 28, 2022)

@CortneyD's idea of roasting the radishes is better than mine. Although ... I can visualize roasting some, salting-n-rinsing some, and using some raw to provide a mixture. Take all the bitterness out, the radish flavor may be gone.

Note that this could turn out like garlic wine -- useful for cooking, not drinking. But in my book, that's ok!


----------



## CortneyD (Apr 28, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> CN1231332A - Radish wine and brewing process thereof - Google Patents
> 
> 
> The formula of the radish wine contains radish juice, glutinous rice, lonicera flower and chrysanthemum flower in ratio of 120 : 100 : 1 : 2; said radish wine has 16-22 percent alcohol, sweetness of 0.8-1.2 g/100 ml, and total acidity less than 0.55g/100 ml. Its production method includes the...
> ...


That link @VinesnBines shared was fascinating, the wine looked like an unfiltered sake! The glutinous rice makes sense then! Reading your link verifies that! Fascinating! Has anyone here made or attempted sake? Could this be the way forward? That recipe only stated that it used radish juice, presumably added to the rice mix???


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 28, 2022)

My son in law tried making Agave Wine a while back. (Roasted it)
i have these big blue agaves in my yard. Every now and then I have to take one of the hundred pounders out.

The grass is still dead in the ditch where I poured it out. Harvesting radishes sounds easier.


----------



## CortneyD (Apr 28, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> My son in law tried making Agave Wine a while back. (Roasted it)
> i have these big blue agaves in my yard. Every now and then I have to take one of the hundred pounders out.
> 
> The grass is still dead in the ditch where I poured it out. Harvesting radishes sounds easier.


WAY easier!


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Apr 28, 2022)

Isn't Agave used in tequila?


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> $5 says @BigDaveK makes up his own recipe.


There's that $5 again!

Seems a basic root crop wine recipe should work. Account for acidity, watch SG...easy peasy!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> With radish, it's not just bite -- there's bitterness. My dad grew black radish -- he peeled it, sliced it thin, and layered in a dish with salt. Let it rest 40 minutes and the bitterness is gone.
> 
> Depending on the bitterness of the radish, this treatment, followed by a good rinsing to eliminate the salt, might be helpful.
> 
> I'd use a mixture of radish varieties, including daikon.



A mix might be a good idea, though the French breakfast would be the star. I really like the spicy peppery flavor.

My radishes can be different each year and I have no control over the weather. Some years there's some bitter, some years there's an unexpected sweetness. I'll just have to wait and see how they turn out.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87652


OH
MY
GOD!
Love it! Definitely need some of those!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

crushday said:


> LOL! You're witnessing an epic fail. I read radishes but with only one cup of coffee so far, I envisioned Beet Wine for Dave's new project.



That's not a problem! I'm planting beets this year, also, primarily for wine. Well, I'll can some too, but they're mostly for wine.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Beet is too standard I'm waiting for him to try the eggplant and sweetcorn blend.


Oooohh, sweetcorn wine!
Oooohh, eggplant wine!
Oooohh, sweetcorn-eggplant wine!
Thank you! They went on the wine list!

I'm getting together one last seed order from Baker Creek and I actually have my eye on Melanzane Rosso Di Rotanda, Chinese String, and Black Beauty eggplant. The Chinese string is supposed to be sweet enough to eat raw.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

CortneyD said:


> I found that roasted radishes lose all their bitterness and are so delicious- the flavor is incredible, I'm wondering if doing a percentage of the radishes dry roasted (obviously no oil/salt/pepper) would help mellow out the bite and bring the actual flavor forward?
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for a recipe to test- I love how fast and easy radishes are to grow so I ought to get enough volume easy-peasy!


Interesting idea! I'll have to see how my radishes taste his year.

I have a tomatillo wine on my list and was thinking about roasting them first. The change in flavor is remarkable.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> CN1231332A - Radish wine and brewing process thereof - Google Patents
> 
> 
> The formula of the radish wine contains radish juice, glutinous rice, lonicera flower and chrysanthemum flower in ratio of 120 : 100 : 1 : 2; said radish wine has 16-22 percent alcohol, sweetness of 0.8-1.2 g/100 ml, and total acidity less than 0.55g/100 ml. Its production method includes the...
> ...


Great link, thanks!

BTW, patent shmatent.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

CortneyD said:


> That link @VinesnBines shared was fascinating, the wine looked like an unfiltered sake! The glutinous rice makes sense then! Reading your link verifies that! Fascinating! Has anyone here made or attempted sake? Could this be the way forward? That recipe only stated that it used radish juice, presumably added to the rice mix???


And this is why my wine list continues to grow. Rice wine and sake are on my list. Completely different animals.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks everyone!!
I wasn't expecting such a robust response! Gosh, I love this place!


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Oooohh, eggplant wine!


Sorry, but you cross a line on this one. Gotta put you on my ignore list!!!


[I can tolerate most vegetables, but eggplant and peas are on my "do not pass the lips" list. ]



BigDaveK said:


> And this is why my wine list continues to grow. Rice wine and sake are on my list. Completely different animals.


I've seen quickie recipes for sake (I LOVE sake!, especially nigori!), but the long recipe for sake is very labor intensive. I keep coming back to it and may try it some time. The urge is there ... which I know you understand!


----------



## CortneyD (Apr 28, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Oooohh, sweetcorn wine!
> Oooohh, eggplant wine!
> Oooohh, sweetcorn-eggplant wine!
> Thank you! They went on the wine list!
> ...


Fellow Baker Creek Mega-Fan here! I'm desperately trying to not put in a third order this year. You are not helping!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 28, 2022)

* radish is a low sugar, low YAN, low trace nutrient. One should treat this kinda like a dandelion wine and add all required nutrition. or Like turnip or beet.
* fiber gives a lot of rigidity to the vegetable, steaming will soften the fiberous cells. Juliane grated is a second option if one does a five day steep like grape skins.
* the wife says oh yuck and a few more words, translated treat it like heat in a jalapeño sauce or ginger spicyness
* aromatics are low therefore the 1% flowers in the patent reference
* I don’t know the ionicera, wonder what function, this reminds me of one factory project extracting the yellow pigment from marigold flowers, ,,, “natural“ color.
* radish is fairly common in Japan/ sake country.

_as always Dave you have interesting tastes._


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

CortneyD said:


> Fellow Baker Creek Mega-Fan here! I'm desperately trying to not put in a third order this year. You are not helping!


Sorry.
Still time for this year but running out!
Free shipping!
Free pack of seeds!
Sorry.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Sorry, but you cross a line on this one. Gotta put you on my ignore list!!!
> 
> 
> I've seen quickie recipes for sake (I LOVE sake!, especially nigori!), but the long recipe for sake is very labor intensive. I keep coming back to it and may try it some time. The urge is there ... which I know you understand!


Oh No!!
I know what you mean, though. When I was a kid my mom would make breaded eggplant now and then - and I would only eat the breading. I still refuse to buy it from the grocery store. I either grow it or buy from farmer's markets. There's a definite difference. There are many wonderful recipes with eggplant and my love for food gradually helped me overcome my disdain and revulsion.

I like sake, too! If I make sake I want it to be as close to authentic as possible. Seems like I read over the recipe about once a month and think "Maybe next week".


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 29, 2022)

_with your marriage background an Asian/ pacific theme wine, , , , the primary flavor coming off kelp powder, (WTF.com {we transform food} is a source for unique food ingredients like kelp powder, ,,, ie similar to what industry has available)_


BigDaveK said:


> Oooohh, sweetcorn wine!
> Oooohh, eggplant wine!
> Oooohh, sweetcorn-eggplant wine!
> Thank you! They went on the wine list!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> _with your marriage background an Asian/ pacific theme wine, , , , the primary flavor coming off kelp powder, (WTF {we transform food} is a source for unique food ingredients like kelp powder, ,,, ie similar to what industry has available)_


That's a great idea!
I'm so sorry I didn't start this hobby years ago. SO much room for experimentation!
Every time I go to an Asian food store I'm constantly saying WTF - the other meaning. Their flavors are certainly, uh, unique.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 29, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> That's a great idea!
> I'm so sorry I didn't start this hobby years ago. SO much room for experimentation!
> Every time I go to an Asian food store I'm constantly saying WTF - the other meaning. Their flavors are certainly, uh, unique.


Next time I hit the beach I’ll look for some seaweed for you.


----------



## Cosyden (Apr 29, 2022)

I have no experience on this whatsoever but I would probably try making a tea from the radish tops and use that as a base.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 29, 2022)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Isn't Agave used in tequila?


Yes.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 29, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Interesting idea! I'll have to see how my radishes taste his year.
> 
> I have a tomatillo wine on my list and was thinking about roasting them first. The change in flavor is remarkable.


Have you grown those watermellon radishes? They get 2-4 pounds in size and the flesh is a nice pink color, they would make a nice radish rose'.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 29, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Have you grown those watermellon radishes? They get 2-4 pounds in size and the flesh is a nice pink color, they would make a nice radish rose'.


Not yet!
I saw that one and Red Beauty at Baker Creek. Seriously thinking about them. They say plant them later in the year, not a summer crop, so I have plenty of time to decide.


----------

